# Serviced Apartment for Rent near Bangsar & Damansara Height.



## olivyap2 (Jul 19, 2012)

SERVICE APARTMENT FOR RENT
Rental RM2,300 (Promo until September only - Limited unit)

Near Damansara Height, 5 minutes from city & Bangsar, lush greenery & serene surrounding.


2 rooms / 2 baths furnished apartment
includes weekly housekeeping, water bill, internet, Astro, 1 Carpark, shuttle service to KL Sentral.

Facilities : pool, gym, squash, concierge service & restaurant.
Hassle free payment by credit card accepted.
For viewing, please call Ms. Tang 019-328 6388 or Ms. Yap 012 2917 606


----------

